# Looking for deck hand experience



## JayceeLynn (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello everyone!

My name is Jaycee, I am 19 and moving down to Pensacola from Northern Virginia here in a few weeks. I would really like to get some experience as a deck hand on a charter boat. Since i am unexperienced, I would be willing to even do some unpaid volunteering. I am really passionate about fishing and am eager to learn anything. 

If you or anyone you know has a charter boat and could use some help, let me know!

Thanks guys


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum Jaycee. unpaid volunterring may get you a few trips in. Just remember, the work that a deckhand does is very demanding and there are some very long days involved. I don't see how some of these guys can just keep going, day after day.
Good luck to you !


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

JC, it's a way of life.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Jaycee so Saltlife he's will to work as a deckhand for free. I love it... Best of luck.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------

